# BFP but still getting pains please help!!



## babydol (Dec 15, 2004)

I have had BFP confirmed at clinic but I am still experiencing some cramps throughout the day.  I am not worried about these as i have had them since ET. However during the nightime I am getting more intense like pains usually in my left side.  These do not happen everyday sometimes not for 3/4 days.  They last for about 10 minutes and then go away.  The clinic have no idea what they are and I am worried about ectopic pregnancy.  Has anyone experienced these pains or heard of similar symptoms. I would really appreciate some advice.  Thanks, Babydol


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Too early for an ectopic to affecting things, more likely to be that maybe your left ovary is just more sensitive to all the hormonal changes going on in your body at the moment, and boy, there are loads of them at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ruth


----------



## babydol (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks Ruth - feeling a bit better now.  Happy New Year !!


----------

